

Show HN: Mostro – simple and flexible server monitoring - KevinBongart
https://www.mostro.com

======
KevinBongart
Hey there HN, Mostro team here :)

In a nutshell:

    
    
      - "If CPU on #worker servers is critical for more than 1 minute, then send alerts via PagerDuty and Slack"
      - get a server fully monitored in a few seconds,
      - everything is already configured for you, but very easy to adjust to your needs,
      - you get insights about MySQL, PostgreSQL, Memcache etc. out of the box,
      - the Bash-based agent is secure, open-source, lightweight, no root privileges ever,
      - text-based, server side configuration: easy to deploy accross your infra with tools like Ansible, Chef and Puppet
      - write your own additional checks using in any language (here's a tiny example: https://gist.github.com/KevinBongart/998410d8e6ee2763f4f6)
      - 30-day free trial, no credit card needed, but here's a coupon to monitor 1 server for free forever, just for you: enter "HN4lyfe" in your billing page
    

These pictures are technically worth seven thousand words:
[http://imgur.com/a/2OQO2](http://imgur.com/a/2OQO2)

Feedback is more than welcome!

------
slickwilli
*.mostro.com is blocked by our firewall as "Suspicious"

~~~
KevinBongart
This is really strange… would you mind letting me know
(contact@kevinbongart.net) if that's a commercial firewall, or if a specific
message shows up? First time I hear about this issue, I wouldn't want it to
affect other people. Thanks!

